# When to give up woodworking



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

A friend sent me the following funny photo:

*WHEN TO GIVE UP DRIVING*










After a little smile, I thought 'When should one give up woodworking'?
We have all read and seen a ton of post on safety, and the one that stands out is:
Your mind is the most important safety factor in your workshop!
No mater how good or bad that power tool is in your shop, it's up to you to deside on how to use it. 
But, for most of us, as we get older the mind does not think as fast as it did in the past. 
So, my question is: 
What signs do you think we older LumberJocks should look for to tell us 'when to give up woodworking'?


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

When the dog in our shop looks like that.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Never so long as your breathing !!! that's my opinion.
I have had many hobbies playing classical guitar /folk guitar watercolour painting, photography, etc ,etc ,etc , never has any hobby like woodworking woodturning machining where I have my workshops given me so much pleasure.I never grow tired of thinking of my woodshop or machining shop I dream about them read about them when I am not in them.The art and I think of it as art,of making things to your best ability and getting better has never flouted my interest at all .I am always constantly heart and soul there, even when I am not physically.
God bless and good new year to all. Alistair


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I think it is more of a matter of what tools are no longer reasonable to use. There is always another form of woodworking. There is a good chance that there will come a time when table saws and routers don't make sense, but scroll saws and other bench top power tools are likely to still be an option. Then there are all the woodworking crafts that only require hand tools…


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

Never! It is true the mind slows down , so does your body, but as you get older you realize, why hurry?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Sras : what woodcraft require powertools ? 

I wuold say it was the other way around 

take care
Dennis


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

We are truly designed in our lives to reach a peak then slowly drift to a trough ,neither is unpleasent.I am only 59 but I am not they guy I was at thirty.And I am proud of it.I don't need any longer to do it all today. Alistair


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Ve get too old too soon und too schmart too late- Pennsylvania Dutch saying. 
A senior comedian on the Comedy Channel said that he had been driving for 60 years and never had an accident. A lot of people behind him have, though.


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

When the thing inside the wooden box is you.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Good point Dennis - Power tools only make things happen faster - both the good and the bad. I can't think of a thing that requires power tools - except for maybe very large works where the time savings is essential.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

Billp, I think I like your definition the best.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

When you have to cut between the two lines and there is only one.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

When it's no longer fun, enjoyable and interesting. Or when you pull my cold dead hand off that router.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

When it is more aggravation than pleasure!


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

There is ALWAYS something to do within woodworking to suit your skills and abilities. The questiion is, if you want to do those things and readjust to suit your mindset. 
I work in the aged care industry and see many different people at many different levels of health and well being. I know of one lady who has recently turned 90 and has only just started playing with wood and carves. Not so good …yet, but for a 90 year old beginner, she is bloody marvelous! 
Another person who has dementia just loves tinkering to feel as though he is doing something worthwhile. He tries to make toys for small kids. I really dont think they are particulary welcomed by the kids as they are well…. basic and not finished well. But he certainly gets a sense of achievement out of doing something.

So you see, it doesn't matter how old you are but how you feel !


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

when you get off to your tools n no longer your wife


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

My grandpa was milking 80 head 2x a day and irrigating an 80 acre farm when he was 87, so I suppose most of us can WW well past 90 ;-))


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Only until you no longer enjoy what you are doing.

I get up, get my coffee, take coffee to the better half, check the forums and head for the shop. That is what I look forward to every day and I enjoy it. When I no longer do, I won't.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I say that you never get too old to woodwork. If it becomes to dangerous with power tools then pick up the hand tools and go to work. If you do you might wonder why you were not using them all along.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

NEVER.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

Only when they pry your cold dead fingers from your favorite plane.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

When they put you in that beautiful box you made and cover you with dirt.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

When you are sitting in the kitchen with a meathammer, beating some toothpicks into the cutting board, and realizing you are not in your workshop, and that your glasses are no where to be found…
Or when you cut the third board on the table saw realizing you never brought any wood…
This must be clear sign of now it's time to stop!
Smiles, happy new year,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

that sounds like you stopped yesterday Mads…...LOL
well just send over your tools and I will take care of them for you 

Dennis


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I want to be buried with my tools….just in case there's power drops in the afterlife..


----------



## Kjuly (May 28, 2009)

A friend who has long since passed his 80th birthday would be a good example. His woodworking has changed through the years. No longer working with heavy sheets of plywood and now buying his lumber in shorter lengths, has changed the type of work he does. No less, just different and perhaps a little better planned than years past. 
He has taken to writing about woodworking and sharing via e-mail and woodworking forums. Spending a little more time at the computer and less in the shop but it is still all about woodworking.
Have a great New year.
Keith


----------



## DrAllred (Sep 2, 2010)

When they put me 6 feet under….


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

All great comments. I agree with Alistair "when I stop Breathing". My worry is eyesight. After years on the drawing board & sitting in front of a bank of TV monitors it leaves something to be desired. I've still got all ten fingers so I guess I can still run the bandsaw.

I will leave you with a word on the disposition of your power tool after you're gone. Tell your wife "for god sake don't sell those tools for what I told you I paid for them". LOL

Pop


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

+1 for Billp. oops, somebody beat me. Then it's +2 for Billp.

*Kieth * Is your friend in Ohio?


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

There are a lot of posts here and I'll add my 2 cents.
Listen to your body and your actions. The day you are afraid to use a certain power tool is the day you move on to a different, and safer operation. A table saw or router can be daunting when reflexes start to wain. It doesn't mean you quit, maybe you move on to a small bandsaw and a hand plane.
Can't wrestle a 3/4×4x8 piece of plywood ? Maybe it's time to work on smaller projects.
There are people that rode huge Harley's 30 years ago, and now are on 3 wheelers but still enjoy the great days of cycling. Just know your limitations, admit to them and you can still enjoy your hobby.

CharlieL

We're talking about the joys of woodworking here. Not a job you have to do, to eat. Bricklayers, Iron workers etc. have a limitation on longevity due to the shear physical exertion on their bodies.

The best way to get hurt in any physical endeavor is to push the limits you're not capable of. You just have to know and admit when you have hit that wall. I know, after 2 back operations, because I thought I could do what a 20 year old can do. I learned the hard way.
I can still enjoy woodworking by building classic quilt racks, side tables, planters, and whirligigs. My back doesn't allow entertainment centers or, 20 foot long oak bars.
I am aware and happy with the smaller things I build, that are interesting and still require some degree of skill.
!0 years from now I'll be working with popsicle sticks and still posting projects on Lumberjock's 
Stay safe my friends…....And know your limits.


----------



## Kjuly (May 28, 2009)

Hello Gene,
My friend lives in Michigan.
Keith


----------



## Hartmann (Jun 28, 2010)

I posted a little back ago this: 
http://www2.highlandstoday.com/content/2010/oct/04/la-92-year-old-loves-woodworking/ 
you can ask the 92 years old guy…..

BTW Brad Nailer hahahaha, me too….....


----------



## azal (Mar 26, 2008)

when all your projects wind up as fire wood.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

when you freeze cause your shop is full of wood but no firewood!!!!


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

If whittling counts as woodworking there will be shavings in my coffin.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I just watched a video of a *90 year old woman* in the Ozarks who still plays the fiddle and still *BUILDS fiddles* 
She says that she does a lot by "feel" and had to have a little help setting up the banding (?) because she couldn't see to get it lined up properly.

But your question is a good one. We should be aware when we need to set aside certain tools to make sure that we are still "playing safe".


----------



## Dano46 (Sep 21, 2009)

When you start doing projects "half ass" instead of "first class"


----------



## MattinCincy (Oct 7, 2009)

Let me tell 'ya, that was one scary ride!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

I had an order for an Ezee-Feed from an 83 year old man a couple weeks ago. He said he figures he'll work another 12 years, and then he'll be tired, so he'll stop.

I asked him why he wanted to buy one. He said it's getting harder to handle sheets of plywood lately!

He's using it on a 1943 Unisaw.

God bless him.

Lee


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

i'm a bit late to this discussion, but I've got to tell you that I have worked on projects with "Rex" until he died at the age of 100 (complications from hip replacement surgery) Rex started out as a Model "T" carpenter in the coach shop. At age 99 we co-built a double porch rocker out of clear all heart O.G. redwood. It sold at auction for $2,400. Had he passed the hip replacement, he'd still be in his shop today. So the short answer is NEVER.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

*NEVER*


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Opinions are like wet dogs. Most everybody has one and they all stink. But,...IMO you should realistically consider your safety first and foremost. If you are truly rooted in wood working, you should switch to hand tools when you think your safety is in jeopardy. IMO


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

When you get your suppository and hearing aid mixed up!


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Knothead,...now THATS funny!


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

Thaks guys, and gals. A lot of good comments, and some funny ones.
It seems that most of the comments, for when to give up woodworking, is *NEVER*
Here are the ones that stand out:
Kjuly - Tells of an 80+ friend woodworker who slowly through the years, changed how he does things.
Hartmann - Tells of 92-year-old Fran Smith spends his time designing and building furniture
MsDebbiP - Tells of an 90 year old woman in the Ozarks who still plays the fiddle and still BUILDS fiddles
Lee A. Jesberger - Tells of an 83 year old woodworker who says he figures he'll work another 12 years, and then he'll be tired, so he'll stop 
greg48 - Tells of "Rex", who was a woodworker untill he died at 100
Cozmo35 - "switch to hand tools when you think your safety is in jeopardy" 
Dano46 - "When you start doing projects "half ass" instead of "first class"
Dusty2 - "Only until you no longer enjoy what you are doing" 
helluvawreck - "If it becomes too dangerous with power tools then pick up the hand tools"

And the one that seems to answer the question is:
jim C - "Listen to your body and your actions. The day you are afraid to use a certain power tool is the day you move on to a different, and safer operation" - "Stay safe my friends…….And know your limits"


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Only when you stare at the tools and wonder what they are…


----------



## jamesicus (Jan 11, 2011)

Now that I am in my eighties I am back to using hand tools exclusively - and loving it!

James


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

I imagine arthritis sidelines lots of woodworkers. I'm 51 and starting to feel some of the effects.


----------



## 1978 (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't think I could put "give up" and "woodworking" together in one sentence.


----------



## pastorglen (Jan 13, 2011)

Gen. Chesty Puller once said, "Marines don't retreat; they just fight in a different direction."

I think that's the key. Don't ever quit; just work in a different direction.

Train another. Share what you know with those who don't, and do what you can, the best you can, as long as you can.

When you can't see the line, the saw kerf, and the direction of the grain; when the tool you are using scares you; when you aren't sure if you're ripping or cross cutting; when you can't tell if you need a straight blade or Phillips-it's time to call it a night and try again in the morning.


----------

